# Coach or mentors in MD?



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Chad A said:


> Hi everyone!
> First time poster and archery newbie here! I am in central MD and have been shooting for about a month now and am running into consistency and form issues. Any folks out there interested in helping with the fundamentals and setting me on the right track for hunting success this coming fall? Anyone that can point me to someone who can help? I got my bow set up by Shane the Owner of BowhuntersDen outdoors which sadly closed this past year and had planned to start lessons with him but it just wasn’t feasible driving an hour each way on a weeknight. I’m in Gaithersburg btw.
> Thanks!
> Chad


Watch some John Dudley video for starters, while you look for an archery coach. Compound bow or recurve bow?

Mastering the Release Aid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHh2_OdZ-8Y






How to Anchor Properly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQaSsfnXMPE






Learning the Shot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czfJpndENyU


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Chad A said:


> Hi everyone!
> First time poster and archery newbie here! I am in central MD and have been shooting for about a month now and am running into consistency and form issues. Any folks out there interested in helping with the fundamentals and setting me on the right track for hunting success this coming fall? Anyone that can point me to someone who can help? I got my bow set up by Shane the Owner of BowhuntersDen outdoors which sadly closed this past year and had planned to start lessons with him but it just wasn’t feasible driving an hour each way on a weeknight. I’m in Gaithersburg btw.
> Thanks!
> Chad


For starters, also watch Each and Every Thing a Week video by GRIV (George Ryals IV).

https://lastchancearchery.com/thing-a-week


----------



## boothm (Nov 8, 2015)

practice, practice, practice--but try to practice perfect. IM me private--send u email...we can chat and get you working toward perfection.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Chad, I lived in Gaithersburg until I retired last year. I found that it was worth it to join Tuscarora Archers in Frederick. It's about a 45 minute drive, but the members up there are some of the greatest people I've ever known. There are some very good shooters up there too. Unfortunately, Gaithersburg is in a sort of a dead spot for archery in Maryland. Maryland is a very active archery state, but not where you are. You do have access to a couple of good public ranges at Lake Needwood and the SoccerPlex. One great teacher up at Tuscarora is Jerry Shuck. He has done some great things with the JOAD program and really knows his stuff. 
Good luck,
Allen


----------



## Chad A (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will check out Tuscarora, that’s not too far. Had been considering joining a club, may give it a go now!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Find a local club, Tuscarora is a great one, and you will find a whole bevy of archers that will gladly help you out. It's what we do around here. :wink:


----------



## Finite_element (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm also in Maryland (Rockville) and was just about to start searching the same thing. I just recently shot in my first tournament, the NFAA indoor sectional, which I really enjoyed. I shot a 297/300 in the bowhunter unlimited class and am hoping to find a coach to help push that up. I'm a USA Archery level 2 instructor, but need someone to work with me. I just joined Tuscarora a few weeks ago and am looking forward to meeting folks there once we're not doing so much social distancing. In the mean while I'll be doing video I guess and trying to just work on form when I can shoot at home. Maybe I'll run into some of you at Tuscarora!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It stinks that all the ranges are pretty much shut down now. I am lucky, I have a 100yd field next door that I can use for practice, but... it's just not the same. :frusty:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The Md Archery Assn is a great resource for archery clubs and activities (once allowed) in our state. 

http://www.md-archery.org/


----------



## Finite_element (Oct 27, 2019)

IGluIt4U said:


> It stinks that all the ranges are pretty much shut down now. I am lucky, I have a 100yd field next door that I can use for practice, but... it's just not the same. :frusty:


Yeah I just found out one other outdoor range I had access to is now closed. So far the one at a nearby park is still accessible and has a lane out to 100 yards. Trick is avoiding people at that one though! 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------

